# L'«iPod» de Virgin? C'est vrai qu'il est moche!



## fwedo (13 Octobre 2004)

un nouveau challenger pour contrer le ipod. 

il a un nom très objectif ! on ne pourra pas accuser virgin de faire de la pub mensongère ...ici


----------



## radada (13 Octobre 2004)

fwedo a dit:
			
		

> un nouveau challenger pour contrer le ipod.
> 
> il a un nom très objectif ! on ne pourra pas accuser virgin de faire de la pub mensongère ...ici


Ouache ! C'est quoi cette horreur ? Je vais en vomir mon p'tit déj... Préviens avant d'envoyer des choses aussi écoeurantes sur le forum, y'a des âmes sensibles...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Octobre 2004)

comme le dit l'article :
_D'accord "Pabo" n'est pas son nom mais au risque de passer pour peu objectif, il est vraiment pas beau (en même temps les goûts et les couleurs)_

C'est surtout ça qu'il faut regarder :

_Voici donc le tout nouveau lecteur MP3 que vient de dévoiler Virgin, le Virgin Player ou VP (son vrai nom), et qui embarque un disque dur Seagate 1" d'une capacité de 5 Go.

Il pourra lire les formats MP3 et WMA, tout en intégrant le support de la technologie Janus (DRM) de Microsoft, ce qui veut dire qu'il sera compatible avec les services de ventes de musique en ligne de Virgin, Napster et MSN Music.

Il proposera également un tuner FM et deux sorties audio, mesurera 9.5x5.5x1.5cm, pèsera 87.9g et sera équipé d'un écran monochrome de 96x80 pixels. Virgin annonce qu'il sera équipé d'une protection contre les chocs de 25 minutes.

Le processeur qui l'accompagne est un 5020 de chez PortalPlayer, composé de deux cores ARM7. Il est intéressant de noter que c'est PortalPlayer qui équipe déjà les iPod de chez Apple.

Côté prix, il devrait être disponible dans quelques semaines à un tarif avoisinant les *250$...*_







Donc, je résume : c'est pas un iPod, il n'y à pas de logo Apple, et le design est discutable... à part ça, des commentaires ??


----------



## Marcant (13 Octobre 2004)

Pas terrible et il n'a pas l'air très robuste !! Mais il est très difficile de concurrence l'iPod !!


----------



## radada (13 Octobre 2004)

Puisqu'on parle des baladeurs MP3, je n'ai jamais pu m'intéresser à l'IPOD. Comme mes goûts musicaux changent souvent, j'ai toujours préféré graver mes MP3 sur un CD et les écouter sur un baladeur CD/MP3. Ça me permet aussi de pouvoir les garder et d'avoir une grande variété de musique. Suis-je la seule à préférer graver mes MP3 plutôt que d'utiliser un baladeur comme l'IPOD ?


----------



## yvos (13 Octobre 2004)

radada a dit:
			
		

> Puisqu'on parle des baladeurs MP3, je n'ai jamais pu m'intéresser à l'IPOD. Comme mes goûts musicaux changent souvent, j'ai toujours préféré graver mes MP3 sur un CD et les écouter sur un baladeur CD/MP3. Ça me permet aussi de pouvoir les garder et d'avoir une grande variété de musique. Suis-je la seule à préférer graver mes MP3 plutôt que d'utiliser un baladeur comme l'IPOD ?



ba oui, parce que vu ton utilisation, "changer souvent", il paraît bien plus logique et souple de ne pas avoir à manipuler des cds


----------



## Lizandre (13 Octobre 2004)

@Radada

Un peu étrange ta remarque. Si tes goûts changent souvent, un iPod 20 ou 40 GO devraient convenir, non ? avec des centaines d'albums dessus ? Puisque tout est dessus, passée la phase initiale de numérisation, il n'y a plus de manipulation !


----------



## radada (13 Octobre 2004)

Oui mais je veux dire que je découvre toutes les semaines des nouveaux musiciens qui m'intéressent. Dans ce cas, je dois les envoyer sur mon IPOD et ne pas me contenter d'écouter ce qu'il y a déjà dessus. Raison pour laquelle je pensais que de graver ces nouveautés sur CD était plus simple.

Attention, je ne fais nullement la critique de l'IPOD. Je me pose juste la question parce que je n'ai jamais utilisé un baladeur MP3 mais seulement des baladeurs CD/MP3. Je ne demande pas mieux que de me laisser convaincre que l'IPOD est un meilleur choix.



			
				Lizandre a dit:
			
		

> @Radada
> 
> Un peu étrange ta remarque. Si tes goûts changent souvent, un iPod 20 ou 40 GO devraient convenir, non ? avec des centaines d'albums dessus ? Puisque tout est dessus, passée la phase initiale de numérisation, il n'y a plus de manipulation !


----------



## yvos (13 Octobre 2004)

radada a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais je veux dire que je découvre toutes les semaines des nouveaux musiciens qui m'intéressent. Dans ce cas, je dois les envoyer sur mon IPOD et ne pas me contenter d'écouter ce qu'il y a déjà dessus. Raison pour laquelle je pensais que de graver ces nouveautés sur CD était plus simple.




je fais pareil que toi, ma discothèque évolue constamment, et je te garantis qu'un balladeur mp3 (ipod ou pas), c'est le top pour ce genre d'utilisation.


c'est vrai que le truc de virgin est moche, mais sincèrement, ça se saurait si les clients n'achetaient que des trucs chouettes. Arrêtons un peu de nous focaliser sur le design pour justifier l'ipod et dénigrer les concurrents


----------



## sylko (13 Octobre 2004)

Apparemment, ça serait un clone du ZenMicro de Creative.







MSNMusic est également passé en version finale... :rateau:

Toujours aussi fiable...


----------



## purestyle (13 Octobre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> comme le dit l'article :
> _D'accord "Pabo" n'est pas son nom mais au risque de passer pour peu objectif, il est vraiment pas beau (en même temps les goûts et les couleurs)_
> 
> C'est surtout ça qu'il faut regarder :
> ...



Mon bon ami, crois tu réellement qu'on achète le iPod pour ses spécifications techniques ou sa qualité audio (le tout les yeux fermés) ?


----------



## donatello (13 Octobre 2004)

radada a dit:
			
		

> Ouache ! C'est quoi cette horreur ? Je vais en vomir mon p'tit déj... Préviens avant d'envoyer des choses aussi écoeurantes sur le forum, y'a des âmes sensibles...




Ah te voilà toi !!

Bon quand est-ce qu'on bouffe ???


----------



## quetzalk (13 Octobre 2004)

Mais c'est très bien qu'il y ait une concurrence non ? la diversité donne la possibilité à chacun de trouver le produit qui lui convient avec les caractéristiques voulues... comme ça a été dit le design n'est pas la priorité pour beaucoup de gens, même si ça participe à rendre l'objet attrayant, c'est clair.
Pour ma part je reste absolument stupéfait de l'intérêt porté au design de l'ipod, certes très réussi, quand on sait que c'est un appareil destiné à être caché le plus clair de son temps !!!     
J'ai un p'tit baladeur USB, minuscule, qui est pas cher et extrêmement laid... mais je ne le vois jamais   alors...


----------



## radada (13 Octobre 2004)

donatello a dit:
			
		

> Ah te voilà toi !!
> 
> Bon quand est-ce qu'on bouffe ???


Tu vois pas que je suis occupée ? Va te faire cuire un oeuf tout seul !


----------



## otop (13 Octobre 2004)

pour ma part je ne le trouve pas si moche que ca....enfin ca reste dans le meme ésprit qu'une bonne tour PC , d'ailleurs je pense que ca risque d'étre le premier vrai concurent de l'ipod mini en tout cas puisqu'il suporte le format (de merde) WMA il sera donc compatible avec les services de MSN virgin , la fnac...


----------



## emge (13 Octobre 2004)

radada a dit:
			
		

> Puisqu'on parle des baladeurs MP3, je n'ai jamais pu m'intéresser à l'IPOD. Comme mes goûts musicaux changent souvent, j'ai toujours préféré graver mes MP3 sur un CD et les écouter sur un baladeur CD/MP3. Ça me permet aussi de pouvoir les garder et d'avoir une grande variété de musique. Suis-je la seule à préférer graver mes MP3 plutôt que d'utiliser un baladeur comme l'IPOD ?



...Ipod ou autre, (mais de préférence ipod) l'intérêt du lecteur est de contenir TOUTE ta collection de CD, et de créer des listes de lecture de tes préférées, et d'effacer celles que tu veux oublier quand tu veux, quand je dis toute ta collection ça peut être plusieurs centaines de CD... 

et d'en rajouter en quelques secondes d'autres qui te plaisent
et une autonomie de 8 heures 
et une possiblilité de brancher cette "banque" de musique sur la chaîne hi-fi ou ton autoradio...

en un mot comme en 100, c'est EXACTEMENT ce qui convient le mieux à quelqu'un "dont les gouts musicaux changent souvent"


----------



## radada (13 Octobre 2004)

emge a dit:
			
		

> ...Ipod ou autre, (mais de préférence ipid) l'intérêt du lecteur est de contenir TOUTE ta collection de CD, et de créer des listes de lecture de tes préférer, et d'effacer celles que tu préfères oublier quand tu veux, quand je dis toute ta collection ça peut être plusieurs centaines de CD...
> 
> et d'en rajouter en quelques secondes d'autres qui te plaisent
> et une autonomie de 8 heures
> ...


Ben là, je crois que tu viens de me convaincre !


----------



## fubiz (13 Octobre 2004)

ZenMicro de Creative. > je les trouve très mignon ceux là mwa !


----------



## appleman (13 Octobre 2004)

radada a dit:
			
		

> Puisqu'on parle des baladeurs MP3, je n'ai jamais pu m'intéresser à l'IPOD. QUOTE]
> 
> Moi ca m'interresse pas plus que ca pke je suis incapable d'ecouter de la musique avec des trucs dans les oreilles... ca m'enerve!
> c'est domage parce que bizzarement j'aimerai bien avoir un ipod: c'est la classe tt simplement, mais alors ce truc virgin: non seulement j'ai pas plus envie des écouteurs mais il est beaucoup trop moche: c'est la loose!


----------



## purestyle (14 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Apparemment, ça serait un clone du ZenMicro de Creative.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vu de loin (a quelques mètres du moniteur) on dirait des pilules contre le rhume


----------



## WebOliver (14 Octobre 2004)

radada a dit:
			
		

> Puisqu'on parle des baladeurs MP3, je n'ai jamais pu m'intéresser à l'IPOD. Comme mes goûts musicaux changent souvent, j'ai toujours préféré graver mes MP3 sur un CD et les écouter sur un baladeur CD/MP3. Ça me permet aussi de pouvoir les garder et d'avoir une grande variété de musique. Suis-je la seule à préférer graver mes MP3 plutôt que d'utiliser un baladeur comme l'IPOD ?





			
				radada a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais je veux dire que je découvre toutes les semaines des nouveaux musiciens qui m'intéressent. Dans ce cas, je dois les envoyer sur mon IPOD et ne pas me contenter d'écouter ce qu'il y a déjà dessus. Raison pour laquelle je pensais que de graver ces nouveautés sur CD était plus simple.
> 
> Attention, je ne fais nullement la critique de l'IPOD. Je me pose juste la question parce que je n'ai jamais utilisé un baladeur MP3 mais seulement des baladeurs CD/MP3. Je ne demande pas mieux que de me laisser convaincre que l'IPOD est un meilleur choix.





			
				radada a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois pas que je suis occupée ? Va te faire cuire un oeuf tout seul !





			
				radada a dit:
			
		

> Ben là, je crois que tu viens de me convaincre !



C'est bientôt fini de faire dévier les sujets...   On parlait du Pabo de chez Virgin...

Merci.


----------



## rainest (14 Octobre 2004)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> radada a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## appleman (14 Octobre 2004)

Ben pour écouter mes MP3 chez moi, j'ai mon ordi avec des enceintes altec de tres bonnes qualité et puis pour la voiture j'ai un autoradio Alpine qui lit les MP3. Je met donc 130 MP3 sur un CDRW que je regrave quand j'ai trop ecouté les chansons... et si vraiment je veux aller me ballader ac la sic, j'ai un minidisc (dont je me sers jamais d'ailleurs!)... voila comment ne pas avoir besoin d'ipod!(bien que ca fasse envie lol)


----------



## vincmyl (14 Octobre 2004)

Moi j'ai pas vu d'image de l'ipod de chez Virgin :mouais:


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (14 Octobre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai pas vu d'image de l'ipod de chez Virgin :mouais:



 :mouais: il est en première page, c'est trop loin    

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## emge (14 Octobre 2004)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> Ben pour écouter mes MP3 chez moi, j'ai mon ordi avec des enceintes altec de tres bonnes qualité et puis pour la voiture j'ai un autoradio Alpine qui lit les MP3. Je met donc 130 MP3 sur un CDRW que je regrave quand j'ai trop ecouté les chansons... et si vraiment je veux aller me ballader ac la sic, j'ai un minidisc (dont je me sers jamais d'ailleurs!)... voila comment ne pas avoir besoin d'ipod!(bien que ca fasse envie lol)



La différence avec un lecteur CD MP3 qui te permet de transporter 130 titres c'est que l'ipod (40 Go) te permet d'en emporter 10 000 !!!  si tu les as... sinon il y a des ipod à partir de 5 Go, et sans manip de regravage et autres... mais bien sûr tu peux en rester à la voiture à cheval et au piano à bretelles : ça ne gêne personne.


----------



## appleman (15 Octobre 2004)

emge a dit:
			
		

> mais bien sûr tu peux en rester à la voiture à cheval et au piano à bretelles : ça ne gêne personne.


on peut voir ca comme ca! lol allez ca merite bien un coup de boule!


----------



## emge (17 Octobre 2004)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> on peut voir ca comme ca! lol allez ca merite bien un coup de boule!


Ne m'encourage pas trop ça pourrait être pire   :rose:


----------



## rainest (18 Octobre 2004)

ecouter la musique sur son ordi ou avec un ipod, ca n'a rien a voir
Tu as la une solution totalement nomade, de tres grande capacité, souple d'emploi par rapport au CD
Ces vacances je me suis gravé 15 CD que j'ai balladé pendant un mois. Quand tu as choisi l'ipod, tu te dis d'abord: "mais quelle connerie j'ai fais la (350 euros quand meme)," puis apres tu n'ecoutes plus la radio, ni ton ordi....
Et pour la foction disque dur, c'est le top: petit, autonome!

Bref, c'est incomparable
a+


----------



## Fulvio (18 Octobre 2004)

fwedo a dit:
			
		

> un nouveau challenger pour contrer le ipod.
> 
> il a un nom très objectif ! on ne pourra pas accuser virgin de faire de la pub mensongère ...ici



Bon, d'accord, il n'a pas les lignes épurées, l'élégance et (a priori) la simplicité de l'iPod, mais bon, pour moi, il est Passimosh, ce Pabo...


----------



## vincmyl (18 Octobre 2004)

Faut aimer c'est tout, les gouts et les couleurs mais bon faut voir a l'utilisation


----------

